# [SOLVED] Actiontec M14245WR not on Comcast list...



## dz20854 (Jun 1, 2009)

...but the Comcast salesman said it should work as a gateway router, for when they come and hook up Comcast internet.

He said because it has coaxial input it can serve as both a modem and a router, eg, as a gateway router.

Just in case it can't be used, the technician will have on his truck Comcast's gateway router which they will rent to me at $5/ month.

Do you think my Actiontec M1424WR, which I got from Verizon for FIOS service, will work for Comcast, after the technician makes all the setting changes?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Actiontec M14245WR not on Comcast list...*

The MI424WR is quite capable of working with a plain Comcast modem, you just need to configure it to use the Ethernet WAN interface and not the COAX connection. I have mine running that way here.


----------



## dz20854 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Actiontec M1424WR not on Comcast list...*

Why do I need a separate Comcast modem? 

If the M1424WR works as a modem for FIOS, why not also for Comcast?

Isn't that what a gateway router is-- both a modem and router in one?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Actiontec M14245WR not on Comcast list...*

The router is NOT a modem, the "modem" is the ONT that connects to this router.


----------



## dz20854 (Jun 1, 2009)

*M14245WR not working on Comcast modem*

The Comcast leased RCA DCM425C modem operates alone, but the M1424WR router won't work with it.

When I first attached the router, the green power light does not go on, but there are two blinking green lights: WAN- ethernet, and Wireless. I tried the reset button but it didn't help. The modem's PC- link light doesn't go on, although it does when I just use the modem alone. I could not access http://192.168.1.1 in the web browser as the instructions call for in order to configure the router.

Since my M1424WR is a Verizon version (it says Verizon on it) perhaps it will only work for Verizon and not Comcast. Do I have to buy a new router?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Actiontec M14245WR not on Comcast list...*

You need to configure that router to use the Ethernet WAN connection and not the MOCA (coax) WAN connection. Other than that, it should work with that modem.

I've connected a MI424WR to a Comcast Motorola cable modem and it worked fine, so I know it can be done.


----------



## dz20854 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Actiontec M14245WR not on Comcast list...*

You are correct. Turns out the cable installer had mixed up the modem and router power cords! After getting the cords straight, I followed the FAQ titled "Can the Actiontec FiOS Routers be used with a Cable Internet Service Provider, if I change ISPs?" on this Actiontec link:http://www.actiontec.com/support/product_details.php?pid=188&typ=all#q24

Now, modem and router work flawlessly.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Actiontec M14245WR not on Comcast list...*

Glad it all worked out.


----------

